# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua máy cưa sắt

## ktshung

Em có công việc cần cắt sắt hộp 100x150x6mm vuông góc, xin các bác tư vấn cho em dùng máy cưa gì rẻ và hiệu quả nhất. Nếu có máy cũ nhượng lại cho em càng tốt, em cám ơn mọi người

----------


## minhtriet

Kiếm máy nội địa bộ cơ tốt dùng lưỡi cắt 350 chắc ok thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ppgas

> Kiếm máy nội địa bộ cơ tốt dùng lưỡi cắt 350 chắc ok thôi


Wow lâu lắm mới thấy lão minhtriet online. Hôm nào ra gần cầu trường tuyền uống bia  :Smile:

----------

minhtriet

----------


## ktshung

> Kiếm máy nội địa bộ cơ tốt dùng lưỡi cắt 350 chắc ok thôi


hẹn ucf mô mãi ko thấy rứa eng

----------


## Tuấn

Trước em cũng dính vụ cưa hộp 6 ly này. Yêu cầu vuông góc, chính xác. Em làm cái dưỡng có khe dẫn hướng cho lưỡi cưa 1mm. Rồi cưa bằng cưa tay ạ. Mua lưỡi cưa thụy điển vàng xanh ấy ạ. Nhanh hơn cưa máy nhiều ạ

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Trước em cũng dính vụ cưa hộp 6 ly này. Yêu cầu vuông góc, chính xác. Em làm cái dưỡng có khe dẫn hướng cho lưỡi cưa 1mm. Rồi cưa bằng cưa tay ạ. Mua lưỡi cưa thụy điển vàng xanh ấy ạ. Nhanh hơn cưa máy nhiều ạ


cưa tay mà sao nhanh hơn cưa máy bác?

----------


## Ga con

> Trước em cũng dính vụ cưa hộp 6 ly này. Yêu cầu vuông góc, chính xác. Em làm cái dưỡng có khe dẫn hướng cho lưỡi cưa 1mm. Rồi cưa bằng cưa tay ạ. Mua lưỡi cưa thụy điển vàng xanh ấy ạ. Nhanh hơn cưa máy nhiều ạ


Hic sắt hộp dày 6mm mà cưa nhanh hơn máy chắc là Iron man thôi.

Thanks

----------


## mactech

Bác chờ mua được cái cưa máy thì cưa tay xong rồi ạ  :Mad:

----------


## Tuấn

Trước có thời gian em nghịch cùng mấy bạn nữa cái món sắt hộp này. Đầu tiên bảo cưa tay ai cũng cười. Em cưa mẫu cho mấy nhát rồi các bạn ấy làm vài ngày cũng quen tay. Thời gian cưa so với thời gian gá, hàn là ko đáng kể các bác ạ. 

Sắt hộp 6 ly nó mềm xèo. Nghề em làm suốt ngày cưa tay mấy cái ống inox nên khi cắt sắt đen thấy nó đơn giản lắm ạ

----------


## biết tuốt

nghe lời bác tuấn thì to tay hehe 
bác hưng kiếm cái cưa vòng như của iêm , nhưng cưa vòng loại bé không có hạ thủy lực thì hạ bằng tay không nhanh bay lữoi cưa lắm
nhưng cưa phát xong mà vuông góc 90  lua cũng khó à

----------


## ktshung

Quyết định cuối cùng của em là chơi con này, không biết liệu có ổn không?

----------


## Gamo

Ngon. Lúc mua nhớ kiểm tra xem 2 vòng cao su 2 bên còn tốt ko nhe

----------


## ktshung

> Ngon. Lúc mua nhớ kiểm tra xem 2 vòng cao su 2 bên còn tốt ko nhe


mua rồi lão gà ơi, vòng cao su ở đâu vậy

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> mua rồi lão gà ơi, vòng cao su ở đâu vậy


Chỗ 2 cái bánh xe cuộn lưỡi cưa đó a. 2 cái vòng cao su đó có tác dụng tạo ma sát kéo lưỡi cưa đi đó ạ. Con này cưa sắt khỏi chê rồi, mấy củ vậy a

----------

Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

lần trước cái cưa bé của e mòn 2 cái vòng này , mua loại cao su crep về lấy keo , hình như là keo  doggy  :Big Grin:  dán là được,  bác cần lữoi cưa thì inbox chỗ kín cho e

----------

Gamo

----------


## ktshung

9,5 củ bác, mà em hên thôi chứ HN nó toàn chào giá 15 củ bác à

----------


## Gamo

Hix... lão này đúng là đại da có khác... mà nhìn cái cưa thấy ngon thiệt

----------


## ktshung

> Hix... lão này đúng là đại da có khác... mà nhìn cái cưa thấy ngon thiệt


ko trả lương cho mấy anh ngồi cưa cũng vậy à, hehehe

----------


## truongkiet

> 9,5 củ bác, mà em hên thôi chứ HN nó toàn chào giá 15 củ bác à


cưa này mà 9,5 củ,e thấy người ta mua toàn 3 đến 5 củ thôi

----------


## Gamo

Hix em mua 2 củ nhưng 2 miếng cao su mòn quá, lâu lâu bị tuột lưỡi. Bữa nào siêng lôi ra xử lý theo chiêu lão Tuốt xem sao. Hàn lại lưỡi nữa, huhu

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Cho e hỏi. Cao su crep là gì? và mua ở đâu. Nhà cũng có cái cưa vòng hitachi. Gắn nắp che zô là nhảy lưỡi, tháo ra thì ít nhảy hơn. E nghĩ cũng là do mòn cao su mà ko biết mua ở đâu.

----------


## manhleo93

bác nào tư vấn em cái.

----------


## seohuan

Mình có mua máy cưa xích Vinafarm xài nó ngon lắm. Ban đầu nghe nói ko có ngon đâu mà dùng cưa gỗ trong rừng thì bao bén mà lâu hư nữa. Mình mua lâu rồi tầm 3 năm mà chưa bảo hành cũng ko sao. Bạn xem bên này nè: maycuaxichvinafarm.com/may-cua-xich

----------


## seohuan

Máy cưa xích mua bên Vinafarm ấy bạn, Mình mua ở đó xài 2 năm rồi mà vẫn còn rất ngon. Xong gần đây mới mua thêm cái máy nổ ở đấy. dùng OKe, ít hỏng vớ vẩn. tóm lại mấy máy nông nghiệp bên đấy sài ngon. Link cho mấy bác tham khảo đây: maynongnghiepvinafarm.com

----------

